#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in US - Study abroad in US - MS in USA >  >  Education cost in USA - Cost of Education in US - Cost of living in USA

## shivii

_Hi!  This is Shivani, an education expert for education in USA.I have written about education in USA ,what  you all  students need to know before you plan to study in USA_

Studying in America can be an expensive option,  if you do not plan wisely. Explore this article to find the approximate  study cost that will be incurred in USA.

*Education Cost in USA*

   Maybe you want the very best education available. Maybe you want to put  your career on the fast track by perfecting or learning English and  working with top professionals in your field. Whatever your reasons, one  thing is clear – your next step is to study abroad in the U.S.A., which  will help you achieve your goals and have fun.


However, studying in  the US is not a cheap deal. You need to be well-established in monetary  terms to have your child admitted to an esteemed university. Even though  the country is home to some of the most prestigious educational  institutions of the world, but they require you to splurge a lot of  greens from your end. But luckily, there are a number of financial aid  opportunities for the most deserving and talented students, which cover a  major part of the study costs. Some of these supports include  government loans, need-based scholarships, achievement scholarships, and  so on. Additionally, there are many other funding options from private  companies and organizations. Besides the tuition fees, other expenses  can also turn out to be costlier in US, depending upon your lifestyle,  area of residence, and other miscellaneous costs. Let’s take a look at  the different expenditures that a candidate is likely to face while  studying and living in the US.
 
*Tuition Fees* - Tuition fees vary  largely in the US, depending from university to university and course to  course. The amount can also fluctuate depending upon the popularity of  the institution. Given here is the approximate range of annual tuition  fees for different universities.

*Private Universities*
$15,000-30,000 per year (the amount can extend beyond $40000-50000 per year in some universities)

*Public Universities*
$10,000-20,000 per year

*Community Colleges*
$8000-12,000 per year




Cost of Education at Harvard University

*A. Undergraduate Courses:
*
*Semester*


Tuition
$9,575.00

Self-Help Fee
5.00

Endowment Fee
15.00

Technology Fee
125.00

Matriculation Fee1
62.50

Health Services Fee
303.00


Globalization Fee
100.00




*Total Cost
*
*$10,185.50*

Part-time Rate Per Credit Hour
$799.00

Excess Tuition Rate Per Credit Hour
$560.00




Students Enrolled Prior to Fall 2007


Tuition
$9,357.50

Part-Time Rate Per Credit Hour
$780.00

Excess Tuition Rate Per Credit Hour
$550.00




Matriculation Fee - International Students 1
$62.50

Health Services Fee
$409.00




B. *Graduate Courses:*

*Semester*


Tuition
$12,647.50

Endowment Fee
15.00

Self-Help Fee
5.00

Technology Fee
125.00

Matriculation Fee1
62.50

Health Services Fee
303.00




*Total Cost
*
*$13,158.00*

Part-time Rate Per Credit Hour
$1,405.00

Excess Tuition Rate Per Credit Hour
$1,012.00




Students Enrolled Prior to Fall 2007


Tuition
$12,360.00

Part-Time Rate Per Credit Hour
$1,373.00

Excess Tuition Rate Per Credit Hour
$990.00




Matriculation Fee -International Students 1
$62.50

Health Services Fee
$409.00




*Cost Of Living In USA
*
Your living expenses  include cost of accommodation, books and study materials, food,  clothing, travel, telephone, and incidental insurance. This usually  ranges from $10,000-12,000 per year. The cost of clothing is generally  $500 per year but can increase, if you are living in a cold place. 

Dormitories available on campus can cost  about $3500-6000 on an average for a semester, depending upon whether or  not meals are included. A campus apartment costs about $400 for a  double bedroom with a sharing bath and a single private room will cost  about $800 on a monthly basis.

The main expenses while living in US can be split up as:

Rent
$    400 per month 
                           (you can live alone with that amount in a  place like Auburn or share an    apartment with 6 people in NY)

Groceries
$    100 per month

Utilities
$    100 per month

Phone
$    100 per month

Sundry
$    200 per month






*Can I work while I am studying?*

                 Working while study is a popular option for students in  the United States. Students are allowed to do part time jobs up to 20  hours per week as a full time student. During holidays this is extended  up to 40 hours per week.

*Are Scholarships available?*

                  International students are provided with scholarships  by the universities to support their education expenses. This range from  a few hundred dollars to full scholarships. Private scholarships are  also available. They are the educational gifts given by various  organizations or individuals, predominantly for academic merit. 

*What are the advantages of studying in USA?*

                 USA is considered to be one of the most widely chosen  study destination for international students. Apex institutions of  learning, infinite study choices, international recognition, industrial  training and research, flexibility, exciting campus life, global vision  are the main features that make USA perfect for the international  students.

*For any queries on US Education, colleges, life in USA etc etc please leave your query here...*






  Similar Threads: Study Cost In Canada-Cost Of Study In Canada Study in australia cost | Cost of studying in australia Cost of living In UK-Living cost in UK -How to survive  in UK living standards Study Cost In UK-Higher Education Cost In UK

----------

